# Wire Nut Spinner



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I put this in the recessed lite post, where the guy had bad connections on his wire nuts. In case anybody has'nt benn back there I thought this would be interesting to everyone. I purchased one last year & I wouldn't be without it. It can be purchased at www.licensedelectrician.com


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Does







it work like my beloved "wobbler"? :notworthy


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

We always used the tan ideal wirenuts. If I ever had several joints to make, I would put a 5/16 nutdriver on a battery drill and I could make quick work of panel changes. The nut driver fit pretty good over the wirenut and spun them like a champ.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

I use one of these sometimes.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Try one of these:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

These have been doing fine for me:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

jcalvin said:


> We always used the tan ideal wirenuts. If I ever had several joints to make, I would put a 5/16 nutdriver on a battery drill and I could make quick work of panel changes. The nut driver fit pretty good over the wirenut and spun them like a champ.


A nutdriver that's not magnetic works a whole lot better!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't feel the need to have a tool that tightens wirenuts. I don't know, maybe it's because I'm 38 and still have the energy the way I've always done it. How could I be convinced that I need one?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I don't feel the need to have a tool that tightens wirenuts. I don't know, maybe it's because I'm 38 and still have the energy the way I've always done it. How could I be convinced that I need one?


 For A lousy $12, buy one & try it-I think you will be convinced-you cannot tighten one as tight as this tool does. To me it is one of the best tools to come along in a long time. I try to keep an open mind and not be stubborn to new things! Some are junk, some are good, as this tool is! It was develpoed & patented by an actual electrician in the field & not by Klein (as the handle does look like Klein)


----------



## B&C (Jan 25, 2009)

One of the guys I used to work with had one of those and we did a job and the boss got solid MC Cable he ran a wire through the end of half his connections. I just spin them by hand and if I need a little help I grab a 5/16 nut driver.


----------



## luckyshadow (Jun 18, 2005)

No offense meant but just shows - create a tool and someone will buy it.
Me personally-I always looked for ways to have LESS tools to lug around.
When this topic pops up I always wonder just how much abuse does your splices come across? Why the need to drive that wire nut on so tight that you need to use pliers to remove them? Another issue is guys use these things and end up twisting the crap out of the actual conductors instead of just the ends under the nut. I always used pliers to make the splice and to install the wire nuts. Never had a problem myself.
But to each his own


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*lll*

Yeah, I'm on lucky's side. The less tools the better. I've been using linesman when I really need to tighten more or I'm tired. If you pre-twist you really don't need to tighten too much anyhow. I think to much and you'll break a conductor off up in there and not even know it. Remember, to pull when your done to see if something got broke. I'm not opposed to new stuff though. I just think that one is not needed.

later


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I twist my wires together with Kleins before I ever put a wire nut on. The splice is mechanically sound and electrically continuous without the nut. The nut is just insulation. My thumb and forefinger can put it on without any problem.

I've seen the ends of conductors run right through and out the end of a wire nut because someone liked to apply a gozillion foot-pounds of torque to them. I'd like to say thanks to the people who do that, because years down the road it can create a short in a metal box, which means a service call for me!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm actually developing a power wire nut tightener that will revolutionize the electrical industry. It runs off a marine battery, a high toque DC servo motor and a flexible shaft with a patented adjustable head to tighten (and loosen) wire nuts. I've already reduced the weight down to 63 lbs., might even be able to knock another pound or two off. You might want to place your orders with me early before they hit the market and they're all bought up, we don't have a final price yet, somewhere around $300 bucks, but we expect it to rise with the high demand.







.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> I'm actually developing a power wire nut tightener that will revolutionize the electrical industry. It runs off a marine battery, a high toque DC servo motor and a flexible shaft with a patented adjustable head to tighten (and loosen) wire nuts. I've already reduced the weight down to 63 lbs., might even be able to knock another pound or two off. You might want to place your orders with me early before they hit the market and they're all bought up, we don't have a final price yet, somewhere around $300 bucks, but we expect it to rise with the high demand.


The greatest invention ever for the electrical industry was when they designed powder actuated tools for attaching lights to steel beams. 

Just don't mention this to Magnettica. Let's keep that between us, ok?:whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If anyone (with PowerPoint) wants to see how I make up a box, click here.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mrmike said:


> For A lousy $12, buy one & try it-I think you will be convinced-you cannot tighten one as tight as this tool does. To me it is one of the best tools to come along in a long time. I try to keep an open mind and not be stubborn to new things! Some are junk, some are good, as this tool is! It was develpoed & patented by an actual electrician in the field & not by Klein (as the handle does look like Klein)



I used to carry around every friggin tool I owned in a pouch and now all I carry around with me are linesman pliers, beefy flathead (10-in-1 on trim outs), torpedo level, wooden rule, utility knife, sharpie, and a utility pouch filled with wirenuts, ground screws, 6/32/, 8/32, staples and a cellphone. I don't need a wirenut tightener.

And wiggy voltage testers.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I used to carry around every friggin tool I owned in a pouch and now all I carry around with me are linesman pliers, beefy flathead (10-in-1 on trim outs), torpedo level, wooden rule, utility knife, sharpie, and a utility pouch filled with wirenuts, ground screws, 6/32/, 8/32, staples and a cellphone. I don't need a wirenut tightener.
> 
> And wiggy voltage testers.


I didn't see powder actuated fastener in that list. How do you attach your lights to steel?:whistling


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

precisionbuild said:


> I didn't see powder actuated fastener in that list. How do you attach your lights to steel?:whistling



Liquid nails!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

precisionbuild said:


> I didn't see powder actuated fastener in that list. How do you attach your lights to steel?:whistling


Yellow 77.......:w00t:


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I used to carry around every friggin tool I owned in a pouch and now all I carry around with me are linesman pliers, beefy flathead (10-in-1 on trim outs), torpedo level, wooden rule, utility knife, sharpie, and a utility pouch filled with wirenuts, ground screws, 6/32/, 8/32, staples and a cellphone. I don't need a wirenut tightener.
> 
> And wiggy voltage testers.


 
So where are the strippers Mag? Do you just use your teeth?

Man a whole bunch of strip-tease related jokes are gonna follow...watch and enjoy.:laughing:


----------



## CHM (Nov 8, 2008)

*Alternative ?*









What about these? Just wondering if you guys use them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CHM said:


> What about these? Just wondering if you guys use them.


 

Not me.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

How do you redo a splice if you use those?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Winchester said:


> How do you redo a splice if you use those?


 
Their instructions, not mine:


*Solid* - Pull & Twist​
*Stranded* - Cut wire; discard connector; restrip; Insert wire in new connector​


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Their instructions, not mine:
> 
> 
> *Solid* - Pull & Twist​
> *Stranded* - Cut wire; discard connector; restrip; Insert wire in new connector​


Exactly. So you have to cut the wire and restrip. no thanks


----------



## petey_c (Aug 20, 2008)

480sparky, Nice .ppt! Instead of pig-tailing the hots to each switch, I leave the feed in, longer than the other wires. I use my wire strippers to pull the insulation apart about 3/4" for the first device (about 6" from where the line enters the box). I loop it around the bottom screw (SP switch) and tighten the screw. About 6" away from there I repeat the procedure for the next switch and so on down the line. 1 less wire nut. petey


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

petey_c said:


> 480sparky, Nice .ppt! Instead of pig-tailing the hots to each switch, I leave the feed in, longer than the other wires. I use my wire strippers to pull the insulation apart about 3/4" for the first device (about 6" from where the line enters the box). I loop it around the bottom screw (SP switch) and tighten the screw. About 6" away from there I repeat the procedure for the next switch and so on down the line. 1 less wire nut. petey


The only downside to that is you have an 'extra' wire attached to the device.


----------



## danceprometheus (Feb 27, 2009)

*Necessary?*

Would you consider this tool necessary?


----------

